# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions >  Destiny 2 Hurricane Harvey Relief Pin+Emblem

## Kenneth

Found this on their websites store. 

Destiny 2 Bungie Foundation Collectible Pin with Emblem – Bungie Store


All profits go to the Bungie Foundation which apparently is going to Direct Relief in their mission to support the people of Houston, Texas.

Now if your not a charitable man or think your money is not going that far by doing this you can also look at this as a possible investment or just a way to make your account have some limited rare stuff. 

I am sure this would be something you could resell down the road since it probably won't be there forever. Hence why they limit you to 10 I assume. And if your the type of person who likes having limited edition stuff on their account than this also works for you!

----------


## montgola

doubtful investment opportunity. Says there will be over 15000. Cool Pins and great cause thoough! Good find.

----------

